# complicité



## Chimel

Op een tweetalige vergadering zei iemand, over twee personen die een project kwamen voorstellen: "On voit bien qu'il y a une grande complicité entre eux". 

Een Nederlandstalige deelnemer vroeg wat onder "complicité" eigenlijk wordt verstaan en niemand kon een gepaste vertaling vinden, alhoewel verschillende aanwezigen beide talen bijna evengoed beheersen. We legden uit dat het letterlijk "medeplichtigheid" betekent, maar dat het hier positief wordt bedoeld, als "goede verstandhouding" ("medeplichtig voor het goede doel", als het ware).

Nadien dacht ik dat het dicht aansluit bij "goed op mekaar ingespeeld zijn", dat dan weer soms heel moeilijk te vertalen is naar het Frans... Wat wij zoeken om "complicité" te vertalen is dus een naamwoord in de betekenis "het feit dat mensen goed op mekaar ingespeeld zijn". Heeft het forum interessante suggesties ?


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik zie geen betere vertaling als _verstandhouding_ eerlijk gezegd.


----------



## bibibiben

Misschien iets te gemeenzaam, maar verder wel passend: Er is (een goede) chemie tussen die twee. Of: Ze hebben een goede chemie.


----------



## Chimel

Ah ja, _chemie_, niet slecht (vreemd genoeg spreken we in het Frans van _alchimie _in deze betekenis...).

Het is niet 100% hetzelfde als _complicité_, maar het sluit toch dicht bij aan, vind ik. Bedankt.


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik heb ooit een vertaling gemaakt van een, euh, soort sociale website  van Frans naar Nederlands en daar had ik overigens hetzelfde probleem: '_mes complices_' vertalen naar het Nederlands. Letterlijk zou dat _medeplichtigen_ zijn, maar aldus kan met het niet omzetten naar het Nederlands. In het Engels had nog gegaan maar klonk ook al minder (_my_ _partners in crime_). Ik heb uiteindelijk _mijn bondgenoten_ gekozen, maar heel gelukkig was ik niet met die keuze.


----------



## Peterdg

YellowOnline said:


> Ik heb ooit een vertaling gemaakt van een, euh, soort sociale website  van Frans naar Nederlands en daar had ik overigens hetzelfde probleem: '_mes complices_' vertalen naar het Nederlands. Letterlijk zou dat _medeplichtigen_ zijn, maar aldus kan met het niet omzetten naar het Nederlands. In het Engels had nog gegaan maar klonk ook al minder (_my_ _partners in crime_). Ik heb uiteindelijk _mijn bondgenoten_ gekozen, maar heel gelukkig was ik niet met die keuze.


Kompanen.


----------



## YellowOnline

Peterdg said:


> Kompanen.



Mja, dat ware ook niet slecht gewezen achteraf gezien.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

De uitdrukking *twee handen op één buik zijn* lijkt mij hier van toepassing:

_Zij zijn duidelijk twee handen op één buik.

Edit: het is helaas geen naamwoord._


----------



## Chimel

Brownpaperbag said:


> De uitdrukking *twee handen op één buik zijn* lijkt mij hier van toepassing:
> 
> _Zij zijn duidelijk twee handen op één buik._


Het lijkt me iets te ver. Bij "twee handen op één buik" denk ik vooral aan mensen die samen handelen (en niet altijd zeer eerlijk...) omdat ze dezelfde belangen hebben. En bovendien kan het over een geheime verstandhouding gaan. Bv "de werkgevers en de vakbonden zijn in deze zaak twee handen op één buik": achter de schermen steunen ze mekaar. Of ben ik mis?

Bij _complicité _gaat het om zeer open maar ook meer oppervlakkige verstandhouding in het dagelijkse leven, o.m. zelfde humor, zelfde karakter, zelfde reacties... Als je A doet, weet je dat de andere B gaat doen. "Goed op mekaar ingespeeld" lijkt me echt de perfecte vertaling, maar alleen maar voor het werkwoord "être complices", helaas niet voor het naamwoord.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Chimel said:


> Het lijkt me iets te ver. Bij "twee handen op één buik" denk ik vooral aan mensen die samen handelen (en niet altijd zeer eerlijk...) omdat ze dezelfde belangen hebben. En bovendien kan het over een geheime verstandhouding gaan. Bv "de werkgevers en de vakbonden zijn in deze zaak twee handen op één buik": achter de schermen steunen ze mekaar. Of ben ik mis?



De mensen in de uitdrukking hebben niet persé dezelfde belangen. De betekenis van samenspannen hangt af van de context waarin de uitdrukking gebruikt wordt (niet in bovenstaande context).


----------

